# Questions about Regular Forces



## cryptblood1986 (9 Mar 2006)

What do I have to do for my medical examination?
What are the chances of me becoming a soldier for the regular forces since I don't have a high school diploma?
Any good advice for the interview like the words I should say and my appearance?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2006)

cryptblood1986

Welcome to Army.ca.

I see you are jumping in with both feet and not taking the time to scope out the place first.  Perhaps you ought to have a look at these Topics first:


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.  It will save you a lot of grief in the future.


----------

